# remotesup.com for generator



## remotesup (Jul 17, 2012)

we provide SMS alert for diesel generators and ovens regarding various trips and alarms.

Visit Remote Support Systems for more details


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

I am sure that this link would be of great help to many generator owners who are looking for such alert messages regarding their generators.


----------

